# Extra work on a researcher talent passport



## TDCS (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi all
Just wondering if anyone knows whether it is allowed to take on extra work paid by someone other than the employer (university) linked to one's researcher talent passport? I work at a university and am being asked to help with a project on the side run by a private enterprise....
From the bits I can find online, it seems no, but I can't find anything concrete.
Thanks as always


----------



## SPGW (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m no expert in this, but if it is not explicitly stated in the conditions of the talent visa or contract with the uni that other work is not permitted, I would do the other work, and sort the admin later. Assuming it is in Fr, you may need to set up as auto-entrepreneur if it is not a salaried role. After all, if the job is offered and you have the expertise, it seems not to make sense to turn it down ( but I know good sense doesn’t always prevail).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If other entities are looking to employ you in any capacity, it's up to them to determine if you are "eligible" to work for th em in France. (And they will bear the worst of any penalties if they goof in their evaluation.) This is the advice in Service Public for employers: Comment faire pour embaucher un salarié étranger ?


----------



## TDCS (Aug 23, 2020)

Great! I did think about doing the auto-entrepeneur thing, but I'm not sure I will be doing this often so for now I will hold off and keep it simple.

So helpful as always
Thanks again )


----------

